# Status Rank



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

I was wandering how people get the little ranks under their names, like when it says breeder. I am a small breeder, but i was wondering if/how I would be able to get that shown, thanks.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

You need to PM either Hedgiepets or Kalandra to change it.


----------

